# Dog Crate Lining or Material/Bedding



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

just wondering what everyone prefers for portable dog crate bedding? lots of different things out there from straw, to hay to old rugs, etc. i have seen it all in use, just wondering what is prefered?

my dogs ride in Doskocil kennels (always with ratchet tie downs) with kennel covers when wet/snowy or cold in the back of my pick up. thoughts?


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

straw with a horse blanket or a pancho liner of the top of the kennel


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ok, my objection to straw is when it gets wet it never dries and often will begin to mold. others?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

hunter9494 said:


> just wondering what everyone prefers for portable dog crate bedding? lots of different things out there from straw, to hay to old rugs, etc. i have seen it all in use, just wondering what is prefered?
> 
> my dogs ride in Doskocil kennels (always with ratchet tie downs) with kennel covers when wet/snowy or cold in the back of my pick up. thoughts?


I use barley straw, but it's messy. If it gets wet, you have to change it a lot. Blankets, etc. get filthy very fast. I've heard of people using those doormats made of rubber (looks like it comes from tires)....it's supposed to give the dogs a little padding and keep them up out of the water if they been in the water and are wet.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I use Pine Shavings from the local feed store like they use for horse stalls in my Dog Box, Porta Kennels, Trailer and even their Dog House. I cleans quite easy when wet and even provides insulation during the winter.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I use the big black mats used in Horse trailers. Can be bought at Runnings. They work great, gets a little hot for the dogs in the heat but wetted down couple times a day. Easy to clean just take out and spray with a hose. Also provides quite a bit of padding.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Duck Commander said:


> I use the big black mats used in Horse trailers. Can be bought at Runnings. They work great, gets a little hot for the dogs in the heat but wetted down couple times a day. Easy to clean just take out and spray with a hose. Also provides quite a bit of padding.


I use these as well and they are tough!!!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I use the floor mats for shops that have the round holes in them.. they are great for drainage.. I ust stick a blanket on top of them for some comfort. wash the blacket when it needs it and the dogs never get sick and seem happy..


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

interesting, i have cut several of those floor mats to cover the bed of my pick up where i use tie downs for my kennels, to keep them from sliding around and to keep the kennels out of the water, should it rain or snow. may have to line the crates with them as well. thanks.


----------

